# Sleep in the same room as your bunny?



## jordiwes (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm bunking in the bunny room for a week while my parents are staying over, and man *yawn*.

Between the thumping, the water bottle and Wesley's humming, I am exhausted!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2009)

my rabbit that sleeps in my room has a water dish  and he also knows how to open his cage up so we he gets annoyed and with being stuck in his cage he gets out instead of thumping and chewing ont he bars...my boys do it in the hallway though. and thier huge so when they thump its soo loud. 

try giving them a treat thatll take awhile for them to eat  i give mine carrots at night and they normally hush long enough for me to get some sleep.

or take simply sleep  take four youll be out


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Awe... My buns are in the living room down the hall and I can hear them at night. I feel for ya, being in the same room. 



Can you sleep on couch? ...April


----------



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yup, I have 7 in my room. The Swarming are really good because they get last run before bedtime. Some of the others though, Badger in particular, just make SO MUCH NOISE!

The worst noise is picking up their toys and dropping them, you get the chewing and then a big donk, as they drop it.

Badger digs everything and spreads everything and trashes it all. That makes a huge racket.

For about an hour and a half in the early morning I get very little sleep.At this time of the day these bunnies are not my friends.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2009)

that would drive me nuts everday...sleep is my most treasured thing so when something wakes me up-phone, baby, cat, kitten, dog, bunny...random person, ect.- it get so cranky


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness...it's difficult some nights! Between Maisie having to bite her water bottle valve (they have Water Buddies, but biting it makes a loud noise), Cinnamon's thumping and reorganizing, Teddy's tossing the bowl around (despite the fact that it's made of heavy ceramic), and Fiver...well, Fiver doesn't make any noise, really, lol!...I sleep through most of it. It's only when they get REALLY boisterous about it that I wake up. Of course, I've never been in a situation (except for their horrible stint outside) that they WEREN'T in the same room with me, so I've had three years to adjust.

And Danny? He sleeps through EVERYTHING!! UGH!! We call his ability to knock out so quick the "Sleepy Button"...he "pushes" it, and knocks out, and you have to literally shake him awake while loudly saying "HUNNY!" LOL!! So spoiled...lol! (It's not a literal button, just something he's able to do, lol!)


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 8, 2009)

I had two bunnies sleep in my room...lasted a week


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 8, 2009)

I had one of the buns in my room for 1 night didn't get a wink never again I said!


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to have the bunnies in my room. At first they would keep me awake, but it was not long before I was used to it and they didn't wake me up anymore.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 8, 2009)

My kids each have a bunny in their room and they have no problems sleeping- then again our black cat Angel sleeps on top of Eirika without disturbing her sleep- so they might just be able to sleep through anything. lol.


----------



## elrohwen (Jul 8, 2009)

I took my bun to my mother-in-law's house and he stayed in the same room as us. It was only bad at 5am when he started throwing toys around and jumping into and out of his litter box over and over like a crazy bun.

In college I had gerbils in my room and for the first month or two they would be up from 3am-5am slamming their wheel against the cage. Good times.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2009)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> In college I had gerbils in my room and for the first month or two they would be up from 3am-5am slamming their wheel against the cage. Good times.


Oh, TELL ME ABOUT IT!! Gerbils are really loud, too. I had them in Jr. High, and remember that it took me a couple months to get used to the BANG! BANG! BANG! of the wheel. LOL!!

Boy, did I love my boys, though...they were really sweet...and really amazing.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2009)

We tried this with Tony and Muffin for a few nights on vacation at the parents'. Not a good idea. I ended up keeping them in the bathroom at night. We typically have Frida and Ben in our bedroom at home, but they don't make tons of noise or jump up on the bed (they're too small!!).


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 8, 2009)

I've slept through countless tornadoes and even a few hurricanes when I lived on the coast. 

Bayou's hissy fits don't bother me. 

Although, now he's shedding and no matter how much I vacuum, it's EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 8, 2009)

I have 8 rabbits in various rooms in the upstairs of my home. None of them are in the bedroom. Despite that I wear construction worker grade ear protectors at night . Theentire upstairs is a combination of digging sounds and ripping cardboard 

LOL I reread this and made myself laugh 
someone at the shelter called me the crazy rabbit lady the other day and they are right LOL


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 8, 2009)

You crazy, angieluv??? Nah....

Saintly and full of mischief ~:blushan:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 8, 2009)

The two kids in our room quietly nibble hay and daintily drink from the bowls. 

:coolness:


----------



## Aina (Jul 8, 2009)

Ronnie and Skye are almost always quiet at night. I never notice them now that I got a quieter water bottle. But then again, I fall asleep listening to audio books and integrate music into my dreams, so they may make noise and me not notice. My finches on the other hand... I don't need an alarm clock because they wake me up at 7 am every morning. And at night if I don't have a light on and they aren't settled they make a horrible racket until I turn my lamp on until they are settled. Spoiled pets, lol.

My sister's rabbit makes racket at night though. I guess I am just lucky.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2009)

Shadow sleeps under our bed, but he can run along the passage to 'his' room. When he gets onto the floor in his room (those rubber, interlocking pads) I hear him. 

I can hear Georgia's tippety-tap on the floor too, so I wear ear plugs. However, they are no use at all if Shadow decides, at 5 in the morning, that he wants to play and jumps on the bed and digs at me ssd:

Rosie - John is the same. Nothing wakes him up at all :?

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had sick bunnies sleep in my room with me before, and I agree, it gets tiring and annoying and it's soo hard to sleep!

They rattle on the cage bars for me to let them out, until they find ways to escape (and then I can hear them getting into mischeif but why bother putting them back? Lol. Lily did this when Ray was a little baby and they were up at the house for a while.) 

I give them a water dish instead of a bottle; that's one less noisy thing to deal with.  

I remember once I had Magic up in the house, just because, and he got too noisy so I drug his cage out into the living room.  I like having my bunnies in the house, but not when I don't have flooring that makes it difficult to clean up after them, and when they are so noisy! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 8, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> However, they are no use at all if Shadow decides, at 5 in the morning, that he wants to play and jumps on the bed and digs at me ssd:


Our dogs do that sometimes, either dig at us or lick us to get us to wake up and play. I could never have a bunny loose in my room at night, our dogs sleep in bed with us.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the 2 baby flemies, 2 guinea pigs and a hamster in my room and at night surprisingly the only one that makes noise is the hamster and his wheel.


----------



## Aina (Jul 8, 2009)

*Goes and hugs bunnies of being so quiet at night*

My dog always wants to be let out of my room at about 1 am when my little brother comes home, so she doesn't sleep in my room if I can help it. She looks so sad when I kick her out before bed though.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Rosie - John is the same. Nothing wakes him up at all :?
> 
> Jan


LOL! What's WITH these men and sleeping like logs?? And why the heck can't I? :grumpy:

LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 9, 2009)

It used to bother me.... our house is an old farmhouse and we have a room outside of our bedroom...we have all hardwood floors so we hear a lot of little noises that carpeted houses would absorb. This room is in the central part of the house and two bunnies are in there. Tony rooms with my son. Clover drinks all night and hops back and forth a lot. Bo starts ringing his bell if he thinks he needs food or something and will thump if he sees ANYTHING that isn't supposed to be there.. a bug, a cat, whatever. He also likes to pull his hay and it makes the hayrack hit the side of his cage.... we won't even go to the Tinkleball subject.... 

Along with having a dog that sleeps next to me and snores quite loudly, a cat that thinks the best time in the world to purr as loud as possible into Mom's ear is when she hits the pillow, and chickens/ducks/geese/turkeys living next door... where one Rooster thinks the moon means it is the time to crow!


----------



## Saudade (Jul 9, 2009)

Lucy lives in my room and we have had our confrontations because we have different opinions on when bed time is. With just the one it's not so bad, but she does this weird digging thing where she'll dig out the side of her cage and then bite at the plastic bottom. Which is so odd, it will go scritch scritch scritch scritch, zshork zshork zshork.
But if I get upset and make some noise around her cage, some stomping and growling and then back to bed and she'll finally fall asleep. She knows now that if she bugs me too much she gets exiled out to the hallway where she's all alone and can't hear me breathing or moving about and she gets very upset then.
I've found that a big exercise in the day time and a feeding at night makes her much calmer and happier.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Art used to say that "nothing" would ever come between us. Now he says "no one" will ever come between us - because many many times I've slept with a sick bunny in my arms....or between us on the bed (with a towel underneath).

I love having bunnies in my bedroom...except for when they want to dance on the pillow while you're sleeping - or like Tiny who would do bunny 500's about 5 am and then jump on me on his way across the bed....


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Along with having a dog that sleeps next to me and snores quite loudly,


:roflur youngest choc lab sleeps in with me if hubby is working nights - her snoring probably breaks health and safety regs. bunnies only sleep with me post op or if im concerned for their health. i wouldnt get any sleep if it was all the time:rollseyes


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

Before I penned off part of the room for the buns to be in I used to get Sky landing on my head at 3am, or Badger peering at me and tickling me with his whiskers, or Star coming and chewing whatever book I was reading. 

I LOVE going to sleep with Badger on my pillow or w2ake up to find myself cuddling Sky and his sleeping with me (this has happened a few times), but the amount I wake up in the night if they are able to get on my bed is not worth it. Although they may disagree.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 9, 2009)

We slept in the same room as the buns for about six months when we first moved to Florida. The only thing that really bothered us was when they decided to do 500's in the middle of the night and the bed was part of the course. I actually missed all the little bunny noises once they got there own room.


----------



## okiron (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol I don't get why you guys have so much trouble. Never had an issue with noise.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 9, 2009)

Zeus (RIP) and Barnaby use to be in my bedroom untill I moved in Jan. I shared a bedroom with Zeus for all of his 2 years. When I moved I set up the extra bedroom as the bunnies room. At first I really missed having them in the same room. One night I tried to sleep in their room though, and boy where they loud. I must have just been use to it before? Well plus now I have 3 bunnies instead of 1 or 2 so that could be why too.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 9, 2009)

Ned lives in our bedroom. He can be so loud at night, but I've managed to find ways to work around it. I take out all his toys with bells at night, but make sure he has lots of willow baskets since it's not as loud when he chews them and dropping them doesn't make much noise. I also give him his salad right before I go to bed so I have time to fall asleep before he starts making noise, and I also replenish his hay at night so he has that to munch on. He has a water bowl instead of bottle so that doesn't make any noise. There are about 5 really heavy books on the top of the cage because he likes to lift the lid with his nose and drop it. Unfortunately, he's chewed the covers on the books but I'm just glad to get sleep!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Along with having a cat that thinks the best time in the world to purr as loud as possible into Mom's ear is when she hits the pillow


Oh can I concur with this one...Hobbes loves to coo in my ear at about 4am, pretty much every single morning. I don't know why...or what he wants (aside from the indication his VERY loud purr is giving...that he wants love and misses me being awake). SHEESH!! 

I've taken to petting him in my sleep, and then he plops down between or next to my legs.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 9, 2009)

Scone sleeps in my bedroom, and I don't have any problem with it. At night I tend to sleep soundly enough that Scone's hopping around or chewing on old magazines doesn't penetrate. Sometimes (as he did today) he decides to remind me what "crepuscular" means, and he sits on my pillow licking my nose at 5:30AM, but mostly he waits until just before the alarm goes off to wake me up.

Every once in a while, though, when he's gone to the other end of the house to use his litterbox or get a drink and something startles him I'll be awakened by a loud thump and the sound of a doppler-shifted bunny disappearing back under the bed.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 9, 2009)

When we first had Clover we kept her indoors and for the first night and we didn't get a lot of sleep, not because she made a noise but, because I just kept wanting to see what she was getting up to. lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 9, 2009)

When we first got Dotty neither of us slept well. I was constantly waking up every time she moved, went in the litter tray, everything. She honks when she grooms herself and because she's a giant bunny eating hay is really loud for her! I used to constantly wake up whenever she drank or anything.

Now though, we've gotten really used to it and sleep through most of it. We generally only wake up if she thumps for any reason- it's REALLY loud and the floor shakes when she thumps, or if she decides to throw her food bowl around- even with her new 'Hungry' bowl she still manages to tip it half-way and then drop it back down on the laminate floor. :rollseyes

Of course, there's also the times that she decides 5am is a good time to jump up and try and get cuddles from me. It's lovely and all but waking up early to a giant bunny sat on my pillow and licking my face can be a bit of a surprise at times! And she doesn't let me go back to sleep either- it's like 'Hoooraaaay! You're awake! Noserub time!' and she settles down for long-term cuddles- usually about half an hour to an hour and then just as I'm wide awake she'll jump down! 

Still, for all the loss of sleep, we couldn't ever not have Dotty in our bedroom. Even though Steve gets jealous when we go to bed and she jumps up and goes to sleep in between us cuddled up to me!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

OH!! Just thought of something that REALLY helps!! WHITE NOISE! Set up a fan or some static on the radio, and it'll go a LONG way to help cover the bunny noise.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We generally only wake up if she thumps for any reason- it's REALLY loud and the floor shakes when she thumps.


Oh boy...I remember Teeny's thumps reminded me of lightning! They were SO LOUD!! You could feel his in the floor, too...really stunning!

Hopefully soon we'll know that sound again...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 10, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> When we first had Clover we kept her indoors and for the first night and we didn't get a lot of sleep, not because she made a noise but, because I just kept wanting to see what she was getting up to. lol!


 ^


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 10, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> We slept in the same room as the buns for about six months when we first moved to Florida. The only thing that really bothered us was when they decided to do 500's in the middle of the night and the bed was part of the course. I actually missed all the little bunny noises once they got there own room.


Yeah That ^


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Art used to say that "nothing" would ever come between us. Now he says "no one" will ever come between us - because many many times I've slept with a sick bunny in my arms....or between us on the bed (with a towel underneath).
> 
> I love having bunnies in my bedroom...except for when they want to dance on the pillow while you're sleeping - or like Tiny who would do bunny 500's about 5 am and then jump on me on his way across the bed....


:inlove:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 10, 2009)

The alien rabbit pair -- invades the domain of residents.

Monday Cuddles sanctuary bun refused her supper. Everybunny else chowed down their salads. That usual means go to the linen closet, and haul out the comforters and soft blankees for Mom and Dad bunny servants to spread on the family room floor. Karl selected the La-Z-boy recliner for a few hours. Smart man. 

Cuddles and BG (or anyone who exhibits gassy tummy prior to bedtime) are relocated to the family room so I can keep eyes on 'em after Simethicone doses -- and encourage investigation and exercise. Bun lingo: "Hey, this is a strange area to us, let's check out the surroundings." After a couple hours, simeth' had improved her meatloaf bun position. ~ Just wanted to stay a step ahead, and get the gas malady corrected. 
A~ha. bing, bing, bing. Alien bunnies!! alien bunnies !! arty0002:anic:Residents who lived above the gated exercise area where BG and Cuddles were staying, Kept jumping Up and Down and Off their shelves, and rattling their hay mangers, ready to defend and snatch the nose hair off of BG and his wifey Cuddles if they dared to come close. Basically Providing No Sleep to nursemaid Julie. 

All was solved by lots of coffee on Tuesday morning, and a good night's rest Tuesday P.M. -- knowing Cuddles was better ! .... oh, and the two who kept jumping off their playhouse equip all night long as guard.buns, took long afternoon naps.


----------



## amber55 (Jul 10, 2009)

My bunny sleeps in my room with me hes normally good with that but he wakes me up at around 10 :]


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Bo starts ringing his bell if he thinks he needs food or something and will thump if he sees ANYTHING that isn't supposed to be there.. a bug, a cat, whatever. He also likes to pull his hay and it makes the hayrack hit the side of his cage....


That must be annoying but it is also sooo cute! Little guard bunny!


----------



## Rayen (Jul 10, 2009)

I have my two rabbits in two different cages, my hamster, my fish tank and my cat that all stay in my room all of the time. I sleep like the dead and I play music softly which usually is enough for me to focus on. There are some nights I'm about ready to toss all of them out. They all know when I wake up is when they get fed, so they start making noise a few hours before. My male rabbit knows that if he clanks the top portion of his roof, it will open and he can get out, so I have tossed their temporary cage for when I'm cleaning or when we go to the vet or whatever, on top of the cage to stop him. My female knows I HATE when she drags her litter box out of the corner of her cage and she chews on it, so naturally she does it EVERY morning. The hamster lives in a altered storage bin, so the sound is slightly muffled at least, but he tunnels underneath his wheel and shifts it so some nights when he runs on it it just bangs against the side. My room is all dry and gross and so the fish tank runs out of water quickly so the filter gets progressively louder until I do the weekly water change (I have one betta in a ten gallon tank). The cat is on a diet so she gets angry when I don't feed her what she wants when she wants, so she screams at me at any chance she can take. I go to the bathroom, there's the cat, I shuffle in my bed, there's the cat, I (heaven forbid) wake up late, and I get a angry fat cat screaming in my face. 

I'm quite thankful that once I'm asleep, I'm asleep until the next morning. If I had to deal with the clanking and the meowing and the rattling and the splashing all night long, I would have gone crazy already.


----------



## Jerry in So IL (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky, our Flemish Giant (Bambi) has the run of our rabbit proofed home and she sleeps on the couch and only wakes me up around 9am, when I need to feed and change her water. She naps with me as well. One good thing about these large rabbits, they get up and down by themselves.

Had a little dwarf cross the would wake me up around 7am picking at her cage door! Other than that, no problems.....yet!

Jerry


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, an update!

At 2 am this morning, I woke to the sound of Georgia thumping along in the bunny room. Shadow - whose under my bed - starts thumping back. This kept going on like some sort of bunny morse-code done in thumps ssd:.

I eventually got up, got my hiking stick and banged that on the floor. Both bunnies must have thought that they couldn't beat a 'thump' that loud, and gave up 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 12, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OK, an update!
> 
> At 2 am this morning, I woke to the sound of Georgia thumping along in the bunny room. Shadow - whose under my bed - starts thumping back. This kept going on like some sort of bunny morse-code done in thumps ssd:.
> 
> ...



LOL! That's brilliant! I'll have to try that next time! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 12, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OK, an update!
> ...




:yeahthat:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 13, 2009)

I learnt last night that when you share your bedroom with a bunny, anything you have is fair game to them. 

I woke up at about 3.30am this morning to see Dotty sat on my pillow, front paws on my bedside table, drinking out of my water glass!!

My first thought was that the poor girl's water bowl must be empty, and she had come looking elsewhere for hydration, so I sat up to look- Nope! Full bowl of water! She just wanted mine! 

Silly girl.... :craziness


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG that's hilarious, Jen . Perhaps it just tastes better from a glass 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL Jen!! Perhaps yours had ice cubes and hers didn't?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope- no icecubes or anything, just regular tap water- and afterwards it was even fluffy like her waterbowl is lol! 

I really think that she is just a completely nutty bunny.... A fruitcake! Sandwich short of a picnic etc...

Either way, after she was done drinking she came and licked me half to death with a wet nose LOL :biggrin2:


Edit: actually that reminds me of her name- when we first got her I was talking to Ali on MSN about her, and told her Dotty's name. She said something like 'is she mad?' and I said something like 'no, that's her pattern!' But now I'm thinking more and more that it was fate she was named Dotty, because she is, Dotty!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 13, 2009)

You think bunnies are bad? Try having thirteen rats in your room at night! LOL

Compared to them, Mary Jane is as quiet as a rock. I've always had small animals so their noises just don't bother me anymore. 

However, they do bother the GF, so we had to move them out and into the guest bedroom. How naughty! Now anyone who sleeps over won't get any rest.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, I guess I'm very lucky! 

As much as she's an opinionated killer dwarf who will take my toes off if I try and leave the room, Pipp rarely wakes me up. She'll sit beside me when I'm sleeping and wait for me to open at least one eye before she'll pounce on me and start her grooming session. 'Lick lick lick lick'. (There are worse ways to wake up).  

She's very polite! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BethM (Jul 13, 2009)

My bunny room is down the hall from my bedroom, but we've got hardwood floors and I can hear their every move!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2009)

Babii sleeps in my room 
I think we've worked out a good compromise, she makes as much noise during the day, and at night, when my lights go outshe sleeps too. 
=)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2009)

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> Rosie - John is the same. Nothing wakes him up at all :?


Nothing wakes me up. I'm just too tired or exhausted by the time I get to bed, I am off like a light when my head hits the pillow. If I do wake, I can never get back to sleep.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Jul 14, 2009)

aw.....
My boys are relatively quiet. Bob likes to chew on a old book while I'm falling asleep, but soon he goesunder my bed (he's free range) and goes to sleep too!
Zeus is on another room, as I haven't bonded them yet. But he stays pretty quiet too! They seem to know when it's bedtime. In the morning though....that's a different story!


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 14, 2009)

when i had tabby he always slept through the night and lol 
yes i will admit i felt bad for him in that cage by himself so i got a small dog bed which he loved and he slept right next to me in his bed.
thumper he gives me that "poor-me" look and sometimes i allow him to stay out of his cage all night but at about 3 or 4 in the morning he's doing bunny 500s and binkys all over my bed and jumping on top of me. he even sat on my head while i was sleeping and i awoke to a twitchy nose in my face. if i sleep through my alarm which is impossible when he is out all night, he immediately jumps on my bed and walks all over me to wake me up.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Jul 14, 2009)

awww.... Bob used to jump on my bed..when he was little younger. But he's a mini so it's a pretty big jump for him. I was histarical when he's jump all over the bed with me in it!


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2009)

have no real problems with winnie making noise, as she is a nighttime sleeper. the only problems i have is attempting to have space in my bed. who knew that a 7 pound rabbit could be a bed hog!

although once in a while she likes to creep up and check on me. nothing freaks me out more then bugs, and her gental play of wiskers across my skin feels like a spider crawling all over me. lets just say that i screamed. lol

she is normally quiet and will sleep most of the night with me. in fact most mornings i get out of bed before she does. she tends to casually shift herself into the warm spot ive left behind, sprawl back out and sleep untill i put music on (listen to music every morning while getting ready, she has excepted this as morning treat time so she will wake up and get out of bed).

the only times she makes noise is if ive done something wrong in her mind. then normally i wake up to a book chewed apart or my dirty cloths removed from the basket and draged all over the room. not chewed mind you, just tossed everywere. i really don't know how she does it. never a dull moment with that diva!

toulouse on the other hand is a handfull at night. not sure how jess sleeps with him. he thumps at everything and bunny 500s all the time


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2009)

I was woken up on and off from 4am this morning! The usually well-behaved Dotty decided that was a great time to jump up and wake me up. 

It went something like 'Hello! Wakey wakey! I said HELLO! CUDDLE TIME! CHOMP!' Nip to my leg that was sticking out of the duvet. 

Then, at 4.30am, 'Hello! Wakey wakey! I said HELLO!' *dig dig dig* at my pillow... 

Then, at 5am, 'Hello! Wakey wakey! I said HELLO!' *climbs on my back and jumps around a bit after head-butting me*

And then, finally at about 6am, I could take no more- she came flying up on the bed again and snuggled up against me, so I had to just accept that I was awake and she wasn't going to give up, and I was going to have an early morning face-wash, like it or not! :rollseyes


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 18, 2009)

^ Yeah, I think *for the most part* buns know 'sleep time' and 'awake time'


----------



## serenz (Jul 19, 2009)

I have 2 rabbits in my room. At first I can't sleep due to the tapping sound from the water bottle. Got used to it after a while. 

With them in my room, I don't need an alarm clock. I set my alarm to ring at 7.20am and it seems that they will wake me up almost exactly the time. Recently I set my clock to 6.45am and it's like they adjusted to wake me up at the same time! It's amazing.


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2009)

And I was considering letting Wicket free-range in the bedroom... Hmmmm seems I have forgotten certain things quickly! Lol


----------



## serenz (Jul 21, 2009)

When I first got them it was free range.. but.. bad mistake.. I ended up with a "wireless" mouse, keyboard, whole new "designer" bag and many more. Regret. And they constantly jump up the bed and poop. Wake us up etc... nightmare.... have to keep them under a watchful eye when they're out...


----------

